# For those that move house often



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

As a hobbyist, what you guys/gals do?. I lived in the same house for 25 years but the past 5-6 years, I'm constantly moving from apartment to apartment almost every year or two. I've had a 10 gallon aquarium with me the whole time with only plants. 

I purchased a 75 gallon few years ago as I really needed the larger aquarium fix. It's been empty since because every time I want to set it up, I say to myself I'll be moving again in another 6 months, what's the point.

I'm planning to sell the 75 gallon and buy a 40 gallon breeder. Now I'm wondering when I move again, do I really want to break down the aquarium and affect the biological state?.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> Now I'm wondering when I move again, do I really want to break down the aquarium and affect the biological state?.


What is the question? Can you carry it as complete setup 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

